# Couple of Birds



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Some people wanted photos of some of my birdies.

[attachment=2:3p9qzb27]BettyCasper.jpg[/attachment:3p9qzb27]
Betty and Casper...Cockatiels
They are actually the same colour, just the female and Male versions
All of them are born like Betty, with speckles. Once they moult, they either stay speckled,
and are girl. Or they go plain grey with a white face and they ar boys. 
we are still waiting for babies out of these two!

[attachment=1:3p9qzb27]SomeFinches.jpg[/attachment:3p9qzb27]
A Couple of the finches.
The ones with dark beaks and grey bodies are the babies
The brown one down the bottom is my favourite, her mate died a long time ago
The one up the top is black beard, and down the bottom left are his sons.

[attachment=0:3p9qzb27]ThreeFinches.jpg[/attachment:3p9qzb27]
Three of the little mice with wings =D
Two Girls and a Baby.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

-steals-

Send me some Alyssa!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute little.... tweetie birds..... :greengrin:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

They are beautiful! I didn't know anyone else on here had birds! I have nine parrots, from lovebirds to cockatoos. 

Your tiels are beautiful. And your zebras are very cute, is that a spice finch in with them??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i think so, I'm not sure lol

We bought a small finche avairy and it came with a bunch of nice finches so tats where most of them came from


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

They are very pretty. Do the cockatiels get to eat breakfast with you like our parrots do? :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

no those cockatiels arent friendly xD


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Farmgirl, did you ever read what I replied to you on your welcome post?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Pretty birds.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have a pair of cockatiels. One white face male and one pearl female. They just raised their first crop of fertile eggs this past October. I have 6 little cockatiels now (although they are as big or bigger than their parents now). I have sold 1 so I have 7 cockatiels in one cage and boy is it hectic.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i love cockatiels lol


----------

